# Power out in my basement.



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

So last nigh around midnight I'm down in my basement working on my new head popper prop, and thinking about the new yard layout. All the sudden.... Lights out! NO POWER! OH crap! It's pitch black. then the light flickered of a second then out again. I don't know about you guys but my basement is a maze of stacked boxes, piles of laundry, toys, the cat box and other assorted junk. SO I finally make my way over to a flashlight on the wall and it is Dead. So then l'm feeling my around to get up stairs and the cat runs under my feet. I was thinking "this feels like the first act in a horror movie!" :voorhees:

For a second or two I wasn't so sure I was going to make it out BUT as you may have guessed I made it out of the basement of doom and didn't find a killer lurking in my house. I just goes to show the power of complete darkness: even a grown man, in his own house can be a afraid. but just for a second


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Isn't there a flashlight app for the iPhone? I know in complete darkness, even the light from a watch really can make a big difference.

Well glad you made it out of your basement alive.....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We keep a couple flashlights in the basement just for that reason. Of course I don't check the batteries very often. Glad you escaped the darkness.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I would have been more afraid about stepping into the cat's litter box in the dark


----------

